# The Photography Show - Birmingham, UK



## jeffa4444 (Mar 14, 2018)

So no surprises thus far for The Photography Show for stands D141 / E131 in Hall 5. 
Canon will be showing the recently announced trio of the EOS M50, EOS 2000D and EOS 4000D plus the new Speedlite 470EX-AI. Canon have also announced in time for the show their spring cash-backs (which normally are doubled on certain products at The Photography Show) and for the first time the EOS 5D MKIV fall below
£ 3,000. Canon will have 50 members of staff on-hand and being showing over 200 products to touch and try. Back again are the Canon Live Stage and the Canon Lifestyle Zone giving advice on online services, apps, wireless printing and merchandise. 

I'm particularly interested in the new Speedlite 470EX-AI and will be taking my EOS 6D MKII to try it.


----------

